# Maltese Mix Princeton, WV Humane Society



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I contacted them about her but here is her info.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13585769


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope you can save her. God bless you.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Hope you can rescue her. She looks as if she has had a rough time, and is in need of spoiling and TLC. :wub:


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I called about her today, since I did not get a response with email. She went into foster care today  . She is not at the shelter anymore. She is an older dog, and gets to go to the vet today .


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Great news!! I only live about an hour from there so this caught my eye


----------

